# questions about plastisol transfers



## Thorah (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello, I have many questions about plastisol transfers. I have read a lot about that and have printed myself simple plastisol transfers. Now I would like to import transfer designs from America to Germany. How long the transfer can stay on stock before they are transferred? I know from problems with a too long storage. Have I the resellright of these designs about my shop or do I injure(violate) the copyright? 

many thanks for your answers

Thomas


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If done right, plastisol transfers can last a minimum of 3 years, and some have experienced good transfers after 5 or 10 years.

What designs are you speaking of with resale rights? If you have the rights to put them on transfers and sell them in Germany, then you are OK. If you don't have those rights, then you are not OK.


----------



## Thorah (Oct 11, 2008)

Many thanks Joe, I thought of Transfers from Pro World, Wild Side etc. If you know how long the dispatch lasts from America to Germany?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

You can contact proworld for information on that, there very helpful.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Our shipping time to Germany is usually less than one week.


----------

